# f-schein in s-anhalt auf lebenszeit??



## bachforelle (24. März 2008)

hallo ,habe hier schon öfter von der möglichkeit der umstellung des f- scheins auf lebenszeit gelesen.es waren aber nur andeutungen aber nie richtige aussagen dabei.
was ist denn nun in s-anhalt fakt??
hat ihn denn jetzt schon einer in der tasche oder bleibt es bei gerüchten?????

mfg


----------

